# Game Thread: Friday March 24 vs Detroit



## Gonzo

_* VS*_
























*Indiana* - *(34-32)* 








*Detroit* - *(54-13) * 

*Tip-off – Friday, March 24, 2006 - 7:00pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

    

*Johnson / Jackson / Stojakovic / Foster / Pollard

Reserves

      

O'Neal / Jones / Tinsley / Granger / Harrison / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Concussion*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.23 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.17 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .913
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .423











*Probable Starters*

     

*Billups / Hamilton / Prince / R. Wallace / B. Wallace

Reserves

        

McDyess / Delk / Evans / Hunter / Delfino / Davis / Acker / Maxiell / Johnson

Pistons Injuries

 - Ankle
*

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Richard Hamilton 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Ben Wallace 11.8
*Assists *- Chauncey Billups 8.8
*Steals *- Ben Wallace 1.72
*Blocks* - Ben Wallace 2.18
*FG% *- Ben Wallace .512
*FT%* - Chauncey Billups .903
*3PT%* - Chauncey Billups .470

*







*








* - Scored 24 points last game vs Bulls*








* - Scored 24 points last game vs Heat*

*Key Matchup:*
Stephen Jackson vs Rip Hamilton

*Previous games vs Pistons this year:*
Saturday, Feb. 4-
W 93-85

Thursday, Feb. 23-
L 83-88

*Preview*



*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 92
Pisstons 88_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*

















http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_060324.html


> PREVIEW
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal didn't choose the timing of his comeback to coincide with Friday night's meeting with the rival Pistons. It just happened to work out that way.
> 
> "I'm looking forward to playing against those guys," he said "To tell you the truth, I'm looking forward to playing against anybody, I've been out so long."
> 
> O'Neal scored 16 points with six rebounds in 25 minutes off the bench in Wednesday night's 95-85 victory over Chicago. His return gives the Pacers close to a full complement of players. Only Austin Croshere, still recovering from his second concussion of the season, is unavailable. O'Neal and Jamaal Tinsley, who also missed a significant chunk of the season, are both working their way back into game shape off the bench for the time being.
> 
> "It's essential that we have some time to get him re-integrated into our team," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "There's going to be an adjustment here because we've been running a lot more, we've been doing a lot more movement stuff. We're going to have to continue with that but at times the ball is going to have to go through him inside. With him and J.T. back into it, we're in the process of an adjustment period of sorts. We've got to work through those things and it'll take some games."
> 
> Assuming he avoids a setback in his recovery from a torn groin muscle suffered Jan. 24, O'Neal will have 16 more regular-season games, which he believes should be plenty of time to regain his form.
> 
> "It's more than enough time," he said. "The funny thing is, the first half I wasn't as tired but I felt rusty. The second half, I was a little bit tired and I started to get a rhythm. I started to feel a little bit how I felt when I left off. That's what it's about right now.
> 
> "It's not necessarily about me getting a rhythm. It's about me and my teammates getting a rhythm together and making a run. We feel like we have something special but we have to put in the work to get to that special level."
> 
> The Pacers can't allow themselves to believe O'Neal's return will be a panacea for the problems that have plagued them of late. They had lost three of four prior to beating the Bulls. Stephen Jackson, who scored 12 of his 24 points in the fourth quarter against Chicago, said the team still has some recovering of its own to do.
> 
> "As far as personnel, (the team is whole)," he said, "but as far as playing, we've got a lot of work to do. … Nobody can make excuses now. We have everybody back. It's time to go to work and play like we know how."
> 
> TRENDS
> 
> The Pacers have shot .256 from the 3-point line in the last eight games and .275 in the last 11. … Indiana is 19-15 against teams with winning records. … The bench has been outscored in three straight games by a margin of 123-77. … Jeff Foster has averaged 10.6 points and 13.0 rebounds (5.7 offensive) in the last seven games. … Danny Granger has averaged 13.8 points, 6.8 rebounds and .567 shooting in the last six. … David Harrison has gone 11-of-14 from the free-throw line (.786) in the last three and 38-of-61 (.623) in the last 13, raising his season mark to .497. … Jackson has shot .356 overall in the last 11 games and is 7-of-33 from the 3-point line (.212) in the last eight. … Anthony Johnson has averaged 14.2 points and 5.3 assists in his last 19. … Johnson has 25 assists against four turnovers in the last four. … Fred Jones has averaged 3.3 points on .222 shooting in his last seven, going scoreless in the last two in a row. … Tinsley has averaged 9.0 points and 3.4 assists while shooting .446 overall in nine games since returning from an elbow injury.
> 
> KEY MATCHUP
> 
> Though Detroit has the best starting five in the league, the Pacers should have a much better bench, particularly as long as Tinsley and O'Neal are part of it. Though Jones has slumped badly since injuring his left thumb, with Granger and either Harrison or Pollard in the mix, Indiana's best chance is to use its second unit like a second wave in an effort to overwhelm the thinner Pistons.
> 
> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - C Scot Pollard (left foot) is probable; F Austin Croshere (concussion) is out. Pistons - G Tony Delk (hamstring) is probable; C Kelvin Cato (ankle) is out.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Couldn't see the game tomorrow, tomorrow I got a nice girl at home 

Pacers win:

92-89


----------



## absolutebest

My girl knows when it's Pacer Time...

Pacers 91
Pistons 87

Show Tayshaun who's boss, Danny! As Pacerholic says, "'The Gift' is ours!"


----------



## Pacers Fan

Indiana 89
Detriot 85


----------



## Pacersthebest

absolutebest said:


> My girl knows when it's Pacer Time...
> 
> Pacers 91
> Pistons 87
> 
> Show Tayshaun who's boss, Danny! As Pacerholic says, "'The Gift' is ours!"



OT: well it's the first time she stays here for the night, bit weird to say at 2 AM, honey I am going to watch the Pacers game, sleep well


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> OT: well it's the first time she stays here for the night, bit weird to say at 2 AM, honey I am going to watch the Pacers game, sleep well


That'd be hilarious to watch. Is she accepting of the Pacers? If not, the look on her face would be priceless.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> That'd be hilarious to watch. Is she accepting of the Pacers? If not, the look on her face would be priceless.


I think she don't even know what the Pacers are, that said, I don't even thinks she knows that you need to play basketball with 5 persons. 

Basketball isn't popular in Holland, in special for woman.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: :curse: :curse: ...

Finally get to take out my rage....



Pacers 190....Pistons 68



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :curse: :curse:  :curse: ...
> 
> Finally get to take out my rage....
> 
> 
> 
> Pacers 190....Pistons 68
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Let's do it big tomorrow, P!! :cheers:


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacersthebest said:


> OT: well it's the first time she stays here for the night, bit weird to say at 2 AM, honey I am going to watch the Pacers game, sleep well


It is probobly bad idea but since I like wierd jokes I might pull it of someday:wink:


Pacers 101
Detroit 98


----------



## MillerTime

I love all the optimisic talk on here. 

However, i don't see us winning this game. We don't have the defense to stop their attack, and our offense is not nearly good enough to get past their defense. Even with a Jermaine O'Neal at 100%, which he isn't, it'd be an uphill battle to beat Detriot. We'd need alot of things to go our way in order to win, and going into this game, alot of those things are not going our way. I've checked both team sites for atleast 30min, looked at all kinds of stats, and looked at recent games, and i just don't see any way we're gonna win this game.

Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## absolutebest

MillerTime said:


> I love all the optimisic talk on here.
> 
> However, i don't see us winning this game. We don't have the defense to stop their attack, and our offense is not nearly good enough to get past their defense. Even with a Jermaine O'Neal at 100%, which he isn't, it'd be an uphill battle to beat Detriot. We'd need alot of things to go our way in order to win, and going into this game, alot of those things are not going our way. I've checked both team sites for atleast 30min, looked at all kinds of stats, and looked at recent games, and i just don't see any way we're gonna win this game.
> 
> Hope i'm wrong.


That's the thing about basketball, the stats don't jump off the page and play the game. Anything can happen... BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## MillerTime

absolutebest said:


> That's the thing about basketball, the stats don't jump off the page and play the game. Anything can happen... BELIEVE IT!!


I know that... just look at my signature! lol

Detriot is REALLY good this season and we're average. This Detriot team is not Chicago. We'll have to wait and see i guess, i don't like our chances though.


----------



## Steez

Unfortunetly,

Detroit - 97
Indiana - 83


----------



## #16is#1

Pacers: 92
Pistons: 84


----------



## bbasok

Pacers-88
Pistons-86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

MillerTime said:


> Detriot is REALLY good this season and we're average. This Detriot team is not Chicago. We'll have to wait and see i guess, i don't like our chances though.



Trust me M.T. we gonna come out gunnin' just like we do everytime we play them, and we're playing at the Fieldhouse too...pssss.. believe that this is gonna be a nasty game all throughout, true that Detroit is no Chicago, but neither are we doggy...expect for us to come out victorius tonight...
Can't wait....

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie

guys will step it up against det

pacers 86
pistons 77


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> Let's do it big tomorrow, P!! :cheers:



No doubt Absolute... :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

> *Consistent Pistons visit Pacers *
> 
> _Detroit (54-13) at Indiana (34-32) 7:00 pm EST
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (Ticker) -- Detroit Pistons coach Flip Saunders has made the most of the unprecedented stability in his starting lineup this season.
> 
> Detroit tries to win for the sixth time in seven games and continue its hold on the league's best record Friday when it faces the Indiana Pacers in their third matchup of the campaign.
> 
> Nine wins away from tying the single-season franchise record, Detroit has used the same starting five in all 67 games, a league record to open the season. Tayshaun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton and Ben Wallace have started every contest for the Pistons.
> 
> Billups scored 24 points with 10 assists and Hamilton and Prince added 17 points each as Detroit clinched the Central Division title with Wednesday's 82-73 win over the Miami Heat.
> 
> The Pistons hold a 1 1/2 game lead over San Antonio and two ahead of Dallas for the league's best record and homecourt advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> Indiana has dropped three of five and is in sixth place in the Eastern Conference, one-half game behind Washington and 1 1/2 games ahead of Milwaukee for seventh.
> 
> Stephen Jackson scored 24 points and Jermaine O'Neal added 16 in his first game since January 24 for the Pacers in Wednesday's 95-85 win over the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace scored 28 points and recorded his 1,000th career blocked shot as the Pistons posted an 88-83 triumph over the Pacers on February 23 to even the season series, 1-1._


link 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> No doubt Absolute... :cheers:
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I want this one bad! :wlift:


----------



## Banjoriddim

absolutebest said:


> I want this one bad! :wlift:


You are not the only one:wink:


----------



## JayRedd

Pistons - 92
Pacers - 80

Detroit's been struggling lately, but they'll get up for this one I think. They're still out of our league when they play their game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Can't believe it's already game time....:curse: :curse: detroit...

Let's get it done baby!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can't believe it's already game time....:curse: :curse: detroit...
> 
> Let's get it done baby!!...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I'm ready!! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> I'm ready!! :clap:



Ye, ye, yeah...we win tonight, and we won't take nothing but that....

The Gift's Ours!!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...How could A.J. have missed that dunk...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Harrison starting in place of Pollard again.

AJ just stole it, but blew the dunk. Fat ***


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja with the 1st. points of the game...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Peja's jumpshot is still cold...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I'm glad J.O.'s not starting, that way Tinsley, and him can be on the floor together...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Get on Rip!!!


----------



## Gonzo

Ha, Rasheed can't hit the layup over Harrison. Good D


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm glad J.O.'s not starting, that way Tinsley, and him can be on the floor together...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Great point!


----------



## Gonzo

Peja misses a layup, jesus.


----------



## Gonzo

Nice flop Ben. You're almost Reggie Miller + 400 pounds.


----------



## absolutebest

Larry Legend said:


> Peja misses a layup, jesus.


Not good. Because they will not give us those looks all night. Time to pull Harrison for J.O.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Peja misses a layup.



He keeps on playing horrid, miss like his 4 shots...uke:




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The Hulk's playing great!!!...on both sides of the floor...let's feed him the rock Indy....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

absolutebest said:


> Not good. Because they will not give us those looks all night. Time to pull Harrison for J.O.


I say that and then the Hulk goes nuts... :eek8:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-JAX with the 3!!!...

Boom baby!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Nice pass from Peja to Jackson in the corner where he hits the 3.


----------



## Gonzo

Harislam!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

THE HULK!!!!!....

pLAY OF THE GAME!!!...

DUNK ON WALLACE!!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

The Hulk is an animal!!!!!!!!!! :wlift:


----------



## Gonzo

Harrison then proceeds to knock down a jumper! He now has 8 points.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Sheed with the 3 to answer, but man THE HULK'S ON FIRE!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

T up Rasheed.


----------



## absolutebest

Shut up, Rasheed :boohoo: . He is my least favorite player in the league. Can't stand him. "Both teams played hard"... kiss my ***. And get up on him, he won't put the ball on the floor.


----------



## Gonzo

Harrison fouled but no call. Refs are paying Rasheed back for not getting that call he wanted.


----------



## absolutebest

Let's go, J.O.! Nice job, Hulk!


----------



## Gonzo

AJ misses a layup, maybe it was blocked.


----------



## Gonzo

Looks like Tinsley finally decided to get rid of the homeless man look...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. replaces Harrison...

A.J. misses...

Detroit turnover...

Tinsley to Foster who's fouled makes 1...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

We need to start hitting our lay-ups. Geez...


----------



## Gonzo

Come on Peja.. hit something

nice pass to Foster, though


----------



## absolutebest

Nice pass, Peja!


----------



## Gonzo

18-15 Pacers lead with a little over a minute to go in the first.


----------



## absolutebest

Get on Tayshaun... I hate that "E.T. phone home" looking fool.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja's still playing horrible, and at least Jackson isn't hurt that bad....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

The Gift!!


----------



## Gonzo

Harrison gets a nice layup.

12-0 in the paint for the Pacers.


----------



## absolutebest

Nice "D", Granger!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> Get on Tayshaun... I hate that "E.T. phone home" looking fool.



:rofl: :rofl:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Granger ruins our chances of getting a last second shot by stepping out of bounds. It's ok, though.

20-15 Pacers lead at the end of the first.


----------



## absolutebest

Larry Legend said:


> Granger ruins our chances of getting a last second shot by stepping out of bounds. It's ok, though.
> 
> 20-15 Pacers lead at the end of the first.


It happens. Even Reggie did that quite a few times.


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :rofl: :rofl:...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*












What are you looking at, Tayshaun?


----------



## absolutebest

Davis you turncoat!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

THE HULK!!!!!!

6-8 FROM THE FLOOR!!!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

The Hulk slams it again!


----------



## absolutebest

David is going absolutely nuts!


----------



## absolutebest

Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Up by 7!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

No doubt about it !!!!!... :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Get on, Hunter! Hahaha, nice airball. You aren't Reggie, buddy!


----------



## Pacers Fan

David Harrison playing extremely well. Also, Jermaine and Tinsley are showing they can run a nice two-man game.

This has been entertaining show far. Dale Davis is a traitor. I think Detroit only plays him against us for mental reasons.

27-26 Detroit with 7 minutes left in the half.


----------



## absolutebest

We are letting them back in this one.


----------



## Gonzo

Ugh, we're letting the Pistons bench score on us...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

What the :curse: happened....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Ugh. Too many 3's.

35-27 Pistons with 5 minutes left in the half.


----------



## absolutebest

We need some more quickness at the point. We are going to have to do something in the off-season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Garbage foul...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

We're letting the game slip away...


----------



## absolutebest

17-1 run, that is just pathetic!! :dead:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice shot Danny...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

Larry Legend said:


> We're letting the game slip away...


Let's hope its not the case... we need another spurt badly :dead:


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nice shot Danny...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Keep feeding him!


----------



## absolutebest

Let's narrow this lead down to 3 by the half. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Without the The Hulk this 1 could look worst...

He always seems to play much better against Detroit, with 14 pts. so far, he's looking great again...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Peja sucks tonight!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

You just know it's not going in when Peja shoots...

Just horrible 1-7...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Without the The Hulk this 1 could look worst...
> 
> He always seems to play much better against Detroit, with 14 pts. so far, he's looking great again...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


He gets fired up...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stupid, stupid turnovers...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Stupid, stupid turnovers...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


On the radio sounds like we are getting screwed. Nice shot, Jack!!


----------



## absolutebest

What the hell, Jackson?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Stupid Jackson. 10 seconds, not 1!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL..Stupid ... Jackson...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

They will hit this for sure, it's our luck...


----------



## absolutebest

absolutebest said:


> They will hit this for sure, it's our luck...


I can't believe that. We caught a break. I still can't believe Jackson. WTF was he thinking?!?! Could have really screwed us with a Pistons score.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Despite all our stupid plays we still only down by 6, so it's not as bad as can be...

and THE HULK'S ON FIRE!!!!...wonder how many points, and blocks he'll end up with...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

1/2 Time...I'll be back...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

I can understand amd acept much but but... how the hell did we let Detroits bench (their main weakness) score 20 of their 42 points:curse: and with better % then starter ****!


----------



## absolutebest

There's Peja!


----------



## absolutebest

Nice, A.J. Here we go.


----------



## absolutebest

Tie ball game!!!


----------



## absolutebest

Stop turning it over on the inbounds!


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine gets his third foul...


----------



## Gonzo

Where has Jermaine been all night?


----------



## absolutebest

Let's go... sick of this crap. J.O. airballs, great.


----------



## Gonzo

absolutebest said:


> J.O. airballs, great.


After he got burned by McDyess too.


----------



## absolutebest

That 'effin hurt. Damn, Chauncey...


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine made a nice pass to Granger in the paint.

Then Peja nails a jumper.


----------



## absolutebest

The Gift!!


----------



## absolutebest

Get Peja the ball. And get a stop!


----------



## Gonzo

God damnit Jackson. ****ing scrub, you don't just leave Rip open for the 3.


----------



## absolutebest

****ing A... Jack, terrible defense. Disgusting.


----------



## absolutebest

If this is the measuring stick, and Detroit definitely is, we cannot head into next year with this group. We just can't.


----------



## Gonzo

About damn time Jermaine hits something....


----------



## absolutebest

McDyess is a ****ing scrub. Stop letting him score.


----------



## Gonzo

Granger!!! Nice 3.


----------



## absolutebest

The Gift, baby!! Get a damn stop!! :clap:


----------



## absolutebest

Geez, ever heard of defense?


----------



## Gonzo

Another nice shot by Jermaine. Why didn't he do this earlier?


----------



## Gonzo

****. Tinsley just got called for a charge.


----------



## absolutebest

That is B.S. Detroit getting all of the calls. :sigh:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Looks bad...no time left..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

About time they call a foul...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine needs to stay in his range...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja stll horrible...pathetic...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Nice head fake. Keep doing that...


----------



## Gonzo

Peja just hit the side of the backboard on a three... Jermaine gets it and is fouled. He actually hits both of his free throws.


----------



## absolutebest

Need stops!!! Watch Chauncey and Rip.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That's good let him shoot...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Damnit, why didn't someone box out Ben Wallace. At least we fouled him and kept him from getting a layup.


----------



## absolutebest

Big Ben will probably hit both of these...


----------



## Gonzo

Where has Harrison been?


----------



## absolutebest

He'll get this one...


----------



## absolutebest

absolutebest said:


> He'll get this one...


Jinxed him!! C'mon, Danny. Damn.


----------



## Gonzo

Great board Granger.

Jackson is lucky Billups just turned that over...


----------



## absolutebest

Nice time out, Rick. Let's go to J.O. and try to get him on the line or an open three for someone else.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We need to score here, or game over...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine out of his range again.............................


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley steals the ball from Billups who fouls him. Now we can get some points!


----------



## Gonzo

Awesome steal by Tinsley!!!! And he's fouled!


----------



## absolutebest

We're almost done... can't buy a shot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: :curse:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Tinsley hits both. Awesome.


----------



## absolutebest

J.T. is going to miss these both...


----------



## Pacers Fan

He hits both.

74-72 Pistons with 27.6 seconds left.


----------



## absolutebest

absolutebest said:


> J.T. is going to miss these both...


Reverse jinx. HAHA! :clap:


----------



## StephenJackson

Tinsley! 2 point game....let's get a stop!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tinsley again hits clutch FT's....nice...
Now let;s get a stop./..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

D-fense! D-fense! D-fense!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

How was that a foul on Danny Granger?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

#*#^#** How was that a foul...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Wallace sucks... haha


----------



## absolutebest

Bull****!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wallace hits a FT.

Pistons up 3 with 4.6 seconds left. Do not give it to JO or Jackson!


----------



## Gonzo

Larry Legend said:


> Wallace sucks... haha


Why did I say that? ****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Give it to anyone, but Peja....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Son of a ***** hit one. Damn.


----------



## absolutebest

Larry Legend said:


> Why did I say that? ****.


Have to jinx... lol...


----------



## absolutebest

I wish Reggie was playing, man.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger blocked by Ben Wallace. Game over. ****.


----------



## Gonzo

****

boo


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pathetic.....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Give it to anyone, but Peja....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


and Jermaine and Jackson


----------



## absolutebest

How much can the heart take before the heart breaks. This is just tough.


----------



## Gonzo

Did Harrison even play in the second half? 

Damn you Jermaine, let someone who was contributing play.


----------



## absolutebest

Sometimes I just don't understand why us. Pacer fans are the best in the NBA and easily among the most active on these boards. And this is what we get? We deserve better... :brokenhea


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja remains a ghost, and we had way too many turnovers...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It was that idiot Peja that brought his man right into Granger, who couldn't really do nothing but try to shoot that pathetic 3...

It shouldn't of came down to that, but that just goes to show just how horrible he's been...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Sometimes I just don't understand why us. Pacer fans are the best in the NBA and easily among the most active on these boards. And this is what we get? We deserve better... :brokenhea


The Raptors, Bulls, Blazers, Lakers, and Celtics boards are more active, and their fans get less.



> It was that idiot Peja that brought his man right into Granger, who couldn't really do nothing but try to shoot that pathetic 3...


Nice observation. Peja was standing right behind him expecting a pass.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Can't believe we lost...and it should be obvious that it would be a huge mistake if we end up signing Peja, because he just isn't worth all that money...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 75-72 Pistons

Steez- 33
JayRedd- 25

Everyone else DQ'd for guessing the Pacers would win.

Winner- JayRedd

Cheap


----------



## absolutebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can't believe we lost...and it should be obvious that it would be a huge mistake if we end up signing Peja, because he just isn't worth all that money...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


We have to sign-and-trade him. Can't let him walk, man. That is trading Ron Artest for nothing, because we won't have cap room.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> The Raptors, Bulls, Blazers, Lakers, and Celtics boards are more active, and their fans get less.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice observation. Peja was standing right behind him expecting a pass.


I'll give you the Lakers, but look at the other teams game threads recently compared to ours. Plus, they may have strength in numbers, but look how die-hard this group we have over is...


----------



## Auggie

*** horrible..


----------



## bbasok

Ben Wallace :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## Banjoriddim

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can't believe we lost...and it should be obvious that it would be a huge mistake if we end up signing Peja, because he just isn't worth all that money...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I wouldn't be that harsh he gets what he deserves right now and if he doesn't demand more I'd keep him...


----------



## Gonzo

> 10000.00 points donated to JayRedd successfully!


Congrats


----------



## Pacersthebest

Too bad we lost this game, hate it.

I missed this game, but the night with the girl was worth it


----------



## bbasok

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can't believe we lost...and it should be obvious that it would be a huge mistake if we end up signing Peja, because he just isn't worth all that money...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



He played like he was playing an offfseason game


----------



## jdohman

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Can't believe we lost...and it should be obvious that it would be a huge mistake if we end up signing Peja, because he just isn't worth all that money...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


That is a retarded comment. What did you do watch the game and hear the commentators on NBA tv say that so you are repeating it. Danny was not supposted to get the ball in that situation. He was the only person to get open off the inbounds. He made the mistake of not passing it to peja who was supposted to recive it for the three. So dont hate on PEJA for playing great in the 4th quarter for Granger not passing the ball to him for the better shot. Just shows you that granger is not ready for pressure yet and did not know how to handle the situation.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

I thought peja was doing a really good job when prince was on him. He was basically running away from him. Didn't know he had that kind of speed and stamina(or at least the will to keep moving). Problem was once he got looks they weren't falling. Thought they should have continued to feed him when he started heating up in the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

jdohman said:


> That is a retarded comment. What did you do watch the game and hear the commentators on NBA tv say that so you are repeating it. Danny was not supposted to get the ball in that situation. He was the only person to get open off the inbounds. He made the mistake of not passing it to peja who was supposted to recive it for the three. So dont hate on PEJA for playing great in the 4th quarter for Granger not passing the ball to him for the better shot. Just shows you that granger is not ready for pressure yet and did not know how to handle the situation.



It'll be a mistake to keep Peja, not just because of what he did, or didn't do last night...if you see him play it should be obvious to you too...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

I watch him play everygame. He is a pure shooter and a guy to spread the defense. Its amazing you want to trade away a player that can shoot the ball like him. There are very few players in this leauge with his shooting talent. You need to actually see him play in the full lineup and build chemistry wiht the players so they learn to utilze his strenths before you start screaming trade trade trade. Maybee you should watch him play instead of listening to the announcers and post game comments :eek8:


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It'll be a mistake to keep Peja, not just because of what he did, or didn't do last night...if you see him play it should be obvious to you too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


One bad game tells you nothing. I would rather not have him shoot late in the game when he's shot like **** all game, wouldn't you?

You didn't get mad at Jermaine for having a bad game. If I remember correctly, he missed two bad shots late in the 4th quarter. That didn't help us.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> One bad game tells you nothing. I would rather not have him shoot late in the game when he's shot like **** all game, wouldn't you?
> 
> You didn't get mad at Jermaine for having a bad game. If I remember correctly, he missed two bad shots late in the 4th quarter. That didn't help us.



The problem is it isn't just 1 game, he's been horrid in the 4th. qtr. all his life, and he's still a ghost here, he rather pass the ball then try to take it to the hoop, I mean we all know Jackson takes bad shots, but at least he tries to do something, instead of looking lost, and passing the ball with like less than 4 or 5 seconds on the shot clock, and I won't even get on his D. because he has none...

And of course I'm mad at O'Neal too, but at least he made some key shots in the 4th, and this is only his 2nd. game back, but Peja has no excuses...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> The problem is it isn't just 1 game, he's been horrid in the 4th. qtr. all his life, and he's still a ghost here, he rather pass the ball then try to take it to the hoop, I mean we all know Jackson takes bad shots, but at least he tries to do something, instead of looking lost, and passing the ball with like less than 4 or 5 seconds on the shot clock, and I won't even get on his D. because he has none...
> 
> And of course I'm mad at O'Neal too, but at least he made some key shots in the 4th, and this is only his 2nd. game back, but Peja has no excuses...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Peja doesn't even hold onto the ball often. He either passes it up quick or shoots it. Jackson is the one who runs down the shot clock.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson is the one who runs down the shot clock.



He does, but Peja doesn't wanna shoot, and when he does it always goes in, and out...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> Peja doesn't even hold onto the ball often. He either passes it up quick or shoots it.


Actually, he does. If Peja holds the ball often, he's going to shoot it. He either jacks a shot within 2 seconds, passes the ball quickly, or holds onto for a while, then drives or shoots.


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He does, but Peja doesn't wanna shoot, and when he does it always goes in, and out...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Maybe your interpretation of 'always' is a little different than mine. He's been in a shooting slump lately, but he doesn't always miss. He's had a few good games with us, but not lately.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Maybe your interpretation of 'always' is a little different than mine. He's been in a shooting slump lately, but he doesn't always miss. He's had a few good games with us, but not lately.



Always as like in 4th. qtrs, and when the game's on the line...he has a reputation of always choking, and nothing has changed here...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Always as like in 4th. qtrs, and when the game's on the line...he has a reputation of always choking, and nothing has changed here...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I haven't seen him choke. He never shoots late in games (rarely gets the ball). If he doesn't shoot, how does he choke?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> I haven't seen him choke. He never shoots late in games (rarely gets the ball). If he doesn't shoot, how does he choke?


He's taken a few clutch shots: Some he misses, some he makes. Although, the last second one against the Nuggets was heartbreaking.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> He never shoots late in games



Exactly...he is, and will always be the ghost of the 4th...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Exactly...he is, and will always be the ghost of the 4th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


But he doesn't choke? You just said he chokes...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> But he doesn't choke? You just said he chokes...


Lol, yeah he chokes when actually shoots the ball...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## jdohman

*You've been warned*


----------



## Pacers Fan

jdohman said:


> *You've been warned*


Disagree, argue all you want. Don't resort to name-calling, or else you might not have access to this forum anymore.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> But he doesn't choke? You just said he chokes...



Let me rephrase my answer Legend, as earlier I was kinda tipsy...

I meant to say that he always chokes in the 4th. qtr. this has been a fact since he was with the Kings, and it still continues here, he shies away from shooting, and you can almost guarantee that the person he's covering is going to score on him, and he's especially horrible against Detroit, almost like he's scared to play against them...and the reason why he doesn't shoot much in the 4th. is because he just doesn't have the confidence, so he turns into a passer, rather then the shooter he really should be...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime

It's amazing that we're into 67 games into the season, and for what i got blasted on earlier in preseason, as my "biggest concern" is still the hot debate. We still don't have anyone who wants the ball in the final minutes, let alone the final seconds. Say all you want about JO or Jackson, but middle of 3rd quarter is totally different with the game on the line late in the 4th. We debated it and people said it wasn't a problem. I still see this our biggest weakness, because we can fight all we want in the playoffs, but the competition is gonna be close and alot of the games, even in round one, will go to the final 2 minutes, and even though we will play like champions the previous 46 minutes, the final 2 minutes will be killer.

Larry Bird always wanted the ball in the final minutes, and we all were spoiled to have Reggie Miller, as he was the king of the last second heroics, but now, we don't have anyone.

And i don't know much about Peja and last second shots, but i do remember watching many Kings games in the playoffs, and he was rarly scoring in the final 4 minutes of tight games, and like Pacerholic said (i think it was him), it wasn't because he was nervious and was missing, he was totally turned off and didn't even look like he wanted the ball. He wanted no part of any resposibility of having the game on the line with his name on it.... that's one of my main memories of Peja on the Kings, besides that i always thought he was one of the best players.


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I meant to say that he always chokes in the 4th. qtr. this has been a fact since he was with the Kings, and it still continues here, he shies away from shooting


He's taken and made a few big shots in the 4th for Indy. Not as many as I'd like, but perhaps he's still adjusting. He does take some crap shots overall, though. Worse than Jackson. Even worse when we're playing Detroit and none of them go in.



> and you can almost guarantee that the person he's covering is going to score on him, and he's especially horrible against Detroit, almost like he's scared to play against them...and the reason why he doesn't shoot much in the 4th. is because he just doesn't have the confidence, so he turns into a passer, rather then the shooter he really should be...


Peja's just never played well against good defensive teams. That could be a confidence issue, or the result of him not really being very quick.



> It's amazing that we're into 67 games into the season, and for what i got blasted on earlier in preseason, as my "biggest concern" is still the hot debate. We still don't have anyone who wants the ball in the final minutes, let alone the final seconds.


Jackson always wants the ball to shoot, unfortunately.



> Say all you want about JO or Jackson, but middle of 3rd quarter is totally different with the game on the line late in the 4th.


I consider Jermaine a clutch player. He's willing to take and has made big shots for us before. He's no Reggie Miller, but those turnaround jumpers seem to go in more often in the 4th than other times in the game.



> Larry Bird always wanted the ball in the final minutes, and we all were spoiled to have Reggie Miller, as he was the king of the last second heroics, but now, we don't have anyone.


Freddie Jones gets the ball in the last seconds very often. Unfortunately, he hasn't been a good shooter this year, nor has he been able to hit layups. Tinsley normally makes very good decisions in the clutch, and also finds a way to steal the ball from the opposition at a nice time. We really just need Reggie Miller, but Jermaine is the closest thing we have. Now, if only he'd actually take the ball inside.


----------



## JayRedd

*Another Peja Rant*



MillerTime said:


> It's amazing that we're into 67 games into the season, and for what i got blasted on earlier in preseason, as my "biggest concern" is still the hot debate. We still don't have anyone who wants the ball in the final minutes, let alone the final seconds. Say all you want about JO or Jackson, but middle of 3rd quarter is totally different with the game on the line late in the 4th. We debated it and people said it wasn't a problem. I still see this our biggest weakness, because we can fight all we want in the playoffs, but the competition is gonna be close and alot of the games, even in round one, will go to the final 2 minutes, and even though we will play like champions the previous 46 minutes, the final 2 minutes will be killer.
> 
> Larry Bird always wanted the ball in the final minutes, and we all were spoiled to have Reggie Miller, as he was the king of the last second heroics, but now, we don't have anyone.
> 
> And i don't know much about Peja and last second shots, but i do remember watching many Kings games in the playoffs, and he was rarly scoring in the final 4 minutes of tight games, and like Pacerholic said (i think it was him), it wasn't because he was nervious and was missing, he was totally turned off and didn't even look like he wanted the ball. He wanted no part of any resposibility of having the game on the line with his name on it.... that's one of my main memories of Peja on the Kings, besides that i always thought he was one of the best players.



This is exactly why I keep yelling all over this board that we need to let Peja walk when this season is over. I love Jermaine. Obviously one of my favorite players in the league, my even objectively, he's clearly the next best big in the league after Groundhog Day, Shaq, KG, Dirk, Yao (circa right now), and possibly Elton (this year). Those are the only other bigs I'd even think about trading him for and the only ones I'd probably actually pull the trigger on are Diesel, Duncan and KG (I just don't like Yao or the games where Dirk forgets there's something called the paint). 

But MillerTime is right. JO is not a great option in the final two possessions of a game. But I don't think it's because he doesn't want the ball. His strengths just aren't suit for unleashing a dagger in the heart of the other team and backing in to become a 75% scorer when he needs to be. But honestly, the only big in this league that can do that nowadays is really Duncan anyway. Dirk somewhat, but it's usually a pull-up jumper from him like JO tends to do (he's just a MUCH better shooter).

With today's rules (no hand-check, zone allowed), it's just much easier for a perimeter guy to get off a clean shot down the stretch, or at least get in the paint and draw contact to go to the line (see Manu, Pierce, TMac, Kobe, DWade, AI, Parker, etc). That's why you probably won't see Shaq taking many clutch shots anymore. They have DWade who is twice as likely to finish. And I doubt I'd trust Brand either. In the playoffs, you know Cassell will be taking more of the BIG shots. Just like TMac does. Just like DWade. Just like Kobe started to do when Shaq was still there. Just like Manu/Parker do half the time now.

Well, that's what we need. A wing player (a "wingman" for JO) who can build on the advantage that JO gives us all game through his battling in the paint and FINISH the game when it's within 2-4 points and under a minute to play. JO just can't do that. But it's not his fault. KG can't either. It's just how the NBA is played now and you need that assassin type.

PEJA IS NOT THAT GUY AND IF WE RE-SIGN HIM THEN WE BETTER HOPE THE GIFT BECOMES THAT GUY, BECAUSE IF NOT, WE WILL HAVE A COMBO OF JO/PEJA WITH NO "CLOSER" TRYING TO WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP FOR THE NEXT FIVE YEARS. AND THAT COMBO, MY FRIENDS, WOULD NOT HAVE WON AN AN NBA TITLE IN ANY SEASON I'VE EVER WATCHED PLAYED. AND RE-SIGNING PEJA BASICALLY GUARENTEES WE WONT GET A PAUL PIERCE/DWADE/GILBERT ARENAS/ETC TYPE IN THE NEXT FIVE YEARS DUE TO CAP CONSTRAINTS. MEANING, MAYBE A FEW MORE EC FINAL RUNS, BUT EXACTLY ZERO TITLES. AND THAT IS ALL I'M INTERESTED IN. 

LET HIM WALK.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Another Peja Rant*



JayRedd said:


> PEJA IS NOT THAT GUY AND IF WE RE-SIGN HIM THEN WE BETTER HOPE THE GIFT BECOMES THAT GUY, BECAUSE IF NOT, WE WILL HAVE A COMBO OF JO/PEJA WITH NO "CLOSER" TRYING TO WIN A CHAMPIONSHIP FOR THE NEXT FIVE YEARS. AND THAT COMBO, MY FRIENDS, WOULD NOT HAVE WON AN AN NBA TITLE IN ANY SEASON I'VE EVER WATCHED PLAYED. AND RE-SIGNING PEJA BASICALLY GUARENTEES WE WONT GET A PAUL PIERCE/DWADE/GILBERT ARENAS/ETC TYPE IN THE NEXT FIVE YEARS DUE TO CAP CONSTRAINTS. MEANING, MAYBE A FEW MORE EC FINAL RUNS, BUT EXACTLY ZERO TITLES. AND THAT IS ALL I'M INTERESTED IN.
> 
> LET HIM WALK.


Agreed. We really need to use him for something; him and AJ. 

I think Granger is going to develop into a player we can count on in the clutch, but unless he takes huge strides in the final 15 games of the season, he's not that player yet. Maybe we can rest Freddie for a while and get him healthy for the playoffs.


----------

